# William Packer



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

This happened last August, but I'm new to the forum and he deserves it.

Bill Packer, student of Tom Connor.  Founder of the AKKA organization.  My mentor, instructor and friend.  A good man and fine warrior.

He will be missed.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> This happened last August, but I'm new to the forum and he deserves it.
> 
> Bill Packer, student of Tom Connor. Founder of the AKKA organization. My mentor, instructor and friend. A good man and fine warrior.
> 
> He will be missed.


 
I believe there is another thread about Mr. Packer. However, he is much missed and my condolences to you. Given the response last year to his passing, I see that he was very much respected. Unfortunately, I knew him in name only. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> This happened last August, but I'm new to the forum and he deserves it.
> 
> Bill Packer, student of Tom Connor. Founder of the AKKA organization. My mentor, instructor and friend. A good man and fine warrior.
> 
> He will be missed.


 
My condolences on your loss. Its hard when our teachers, who become our friends, leave us.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

. :asian:


----------

